# What is your worst fear?



## fishfreaks

if you dont mind sharing  Mine i think is spiders, i cant even begin to explain.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

*Re*

Same to you, I fear of spiders... used to fear of ghosts  but now moainly spider...


----------



## Imbrium

I'm not really sure what my worst fear is. I'll have to think about it. I will say it's definately not spiders though. I used to have a big hairy tarantula. He was one of the coolest pets ever!


----------



## Beerleader

Heights are my biggest fear..but depends on the situation. I do repel but get sick while standing on top of the cliff. I do not like being on tall building or looking off of overhangs etc. I even get dizzy when I see heights or ppl looking off a side of a building on tv or movies hehe Spiderman killed me although I love it hehe. Its just weird! I have no interest in going up to a high building(look-outs/eiffel tower etc) I would never do it.


----------



## euRasian32

My biggest fear used to be alcoholics with chainsaws... 

but now it's Al-Qaida


----------



## fish_doc

The ultimate curse would have to be being tall and afraid of heights.


----------



## fishfreaks

euRasian32 said:


> My biggest fear used to be alcoholics with chainsaws...


sorry but i just have to laugh hahaha!


----------



## guppyart

having all my loved ones dying.
some how being drowned.
baing burned alive is another.
and it would really suck to be afraid of heights cause I am 6,7" and thats a long way to the ground. I have learned this from biking and a few other experiences.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> having all my loved ones dying.


That reminds me of Max Payne. However, it's quite common rite? Sweet of you!
btw, anyone afraid of death?


----------



## predator

darkness... they say you never know whats in the dark and thats what scares you... i know whats in the dark and thats what scares me.

and dont laugh maspayne said ghost...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

YEah and I said "used to" ha ha... the only one that ias afriad of ghosts is my mom 
About darkness they say that kids are afraid of darkness as adults are afraid of the death because they don't know what that is. 
Hey TheOldSlat, I get rid of these "dun's" hope they won't get back


----------



## guppyart

maxpayne_lhp said:


> That reminds me of Max Payne. However, it's quite common rite? Sweet of you!
> btw, anyone afraid of death?


for me I guess its being all alone and that would really be sucky after around 1 year then I would go insane and talk to myself.
and I guess another is being paralysed so I can't play sports or going insane I have met some of those people and its the saddest thing to happen to a human


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I saw 'the ring' in Japanese version (well not the ring...hmm) but its kinda scary and even more than the original. The only one was afraid was my mom  my sister lol was normal.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> and I guess another is being paralysed so I can't play sports or going insane I have met some of those people and its the saddest thing to happen to a human


Yeah... poor  I have a paralized friend and she has encountered many bad things. But I screwed up and she blocked my MSN handle  anyway I want to say sorry.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Yeah... but as it's kinda obviously unreal (like most of the scary movies) so I and my sister did not fear of that


----------



## Ghetto

I'm claustrophobic. Does that count?...and I also hate spiders.


----------



## Lexus

I think its certain rides like roller coasters, I'll go on them but get kinda nervous. Other than that I cant say I am deathly afraid of anything


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Good Topic but nothing I'm going to go into here,,,,,
There are some things I wouldn;t want to happen, fears if you will, but i'm prety laid back and not much gets me worked up,
Ive cheated death enough times on the last 20 years, nothing of that sort worries me anymore.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Not really worried about death. It's gonna happen. Might as well just live until it happens.

I'm scared of what would happen if my tank ever collapsed or something. What a mess that would be. I'm scared of identification theft. Stuff like that...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> I'm scared of what would happen if my tank ever collapsed of something. What a mess that would be


lol ya reasonable fear


----------



## fishfreaks

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I'm scared of what would happen if my tank ever collapsed or something. What a mess that would be. I'm scared of identification theft. Stuff like that...


thats a good one, im afraid of that too! you always hear about those horror stories...


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> um........i'm afraid of you guys. does that count?
> (lydia and maxpayne scare me the most)
> JK


awsome I am not on that list woohoo


----------



## Pareeeee

Emetophobia - if you dont know what it is then look it up.
------
Death by suffocation or extreme pain.
------
Anyone close to me dying.
------
losing my eyesight for some reason
------
Something happening to my arms or legs so I cant do many of the things i love like kayak....play piano....ski....draw...


----------



## Brad

Hehe, anyone know that your head lives for 8 more seconds after decapitation? =D My biggest fear would be wrecking my car.. (I love my car!) But if I knew I was going to die in like 2 days, I would drive really fast on open roads, jump from skyscrapers, and do anything else that I haven't done before! But that's just me :roll:


----------



## Guest

I share guppyart's fear. my biggest fear would be to lose my family and close friends. i dont know what id do without them.


----------



## Pareeeee

Baby_Baby said:


> you're afraid of barfing?


lol......yeah. or seeing someone else being sick too


----------



## malawi4me2

My worst fear is experiencing a house fire.


----------



## shev

I guess heights would be my biggest fear. arachids are creepy. 

"losing my eyesight for some reason"

yeah, that too. I'm always scared of something shooting off and hitting me in the eye.


----------



## fishboy

baby_baby-my borther was freaked out when he saw the grudge:The grudge was written by someone who went to my school 

If you ask me the only thing to fear is fear itself. To fear death is to fear life's unstoppable end thus feaing life itself. Plus i've cheated death twice already so why worry about it


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ouch, fishboy... you sound like some poets here in Vietnam


----------



## fish_doc

Losing your arms, legs, eyesight and hearing all at the same time. But being in perfect health without the ability to communicate or move.


----------



## fishboy

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Ouch, fishboy... you sound like some poets here in Vietnam


sometimes i just spit out random but deep thoughts. It freaked out my old girlfriend and it becomes really hard to follow when i add in what i know about thought prosess and quantum physics


----------



## shev

actually I believe Franklin D rosevelt said "we have nothing to fear but fear itself".


----------



## Beerleader

Baby_Baby said:


> i can't be afraid of heights, then i'd be afraid of standing up. hey Beerleader, if your afraid of heights, are you afraid of tall people too? ha ha


Nah I'm not afraid of tall ppl hehe My dad is 6'7" and my fiance is 6'5" hehe but I do hate tall places, I get vertigo and freak out! hehe


----------



## Beerleader

Baby_Baby said:


> there is a fear of phobias, so technically thats fear of fears, right?


Yup I think its phobophobia maybe hehe and also panic disorder sufferers fear the fear of having a panic attack etc.


----------



## guppyart

Beerleader said:


> Nah I'm not afraid of tall ppl hehe My dad is 6'7" and my fiance is 6'5" hehe but I do hate tall places, I get vertigo and freak out! hehe


6,5" wow if I am right that means she is one tall girl most of the girls I know might hit 6' maxed out there are a lot of short people where I live.


----------



## Beerleader

guppyart said:


> 6,5" wow if I am right that means she is one tall girl most of the girls I know might hit 6' maxed out there are a lot of short people where I live.


No he's a man lol I am the girl  and only 5'7" hehe


----------



## guppyart

Beerleader said:


> No he's a man lol I am the girl  and only 5'7" hehe


shoot sorry my bad. I thought with a name like beerleader it would be a guy like red green kind of.
sorry for the mix up


----------



## Beerleader

guppyart said:


> shoot sorry my bad. I thought with a name like beerleader it would be a guy like red green kind of.
> sorry for the mix up


I know it throws ppl off I am a bartender and was all through college and also a cheerleader so I saw Beerleader on a tshirt once and it stuck hehe  It was a good combo of cheerleader/bartender sort of, but it does sound like a man I guess hehe


----------



## Beerleader

Baby_Baby said:


> ohhhhhhhhh.cool i get it! hey, i forgot you're form kentucky! what part do you live in?


I am in Lexington what part do or did you live in?


----------



## Osiris

Umm..i would have to say dieing from a unknown disease from sticking my hand in my reef tank with a paper cut i didnt know i have and then the hospital not being able to find a cure and i die slowly painful death. 

but then again could be worse i could fall out of a plane./


----------



## Beerleader

Oh I am for the CATS all the way. I went to UK so of course I prefer them over the Cards. But I prefer Pitino over Tubby any day! I'm not a Tubby fan at ALL! UGH! I cheer for the Cards as long as they aren't playing UK hehe


----------



## fishboy

MalawianPro said:


> Umm..i would have to say dieing from a unknown disease from sticking my hand in my reef tank with a paper cut i didnt know i have and then the hospital not being able to find a cure and i die slowly painful death.
> 
> but then again could be worse i could fall out of a plane./


WOW you have quite the imagination


----------

